# It's Time For A Change [in username]



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 20, 2008)

To any moderator capable, I'd like a change in my username. I realize this is permanent and wish to go through with it.

I'd like be known as Reveille henceforth.

I've already added 'Formerly Frukathka' to my sig.

Thanks.


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 20, 2008)

Sure thing.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2008)

Fru is no longer Fru!?!  What's the world coming to.  

Long live Reveille!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Sure thing.



Thank you Piratecat.


----------



## Mark (Jan 21, 2008)

Well done, Fru Rev!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 21, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> Well done, Fru Rev!








Why do I feel like a Whopper? Turn me over on this side; I'm done.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 21, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Fru is no longer Fru!?!  What's the world coming to.



It's the _Reveille_-ation.

*hides*


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that's a bit of a wake-up call...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 22, 2008)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> It's the _Reveille_-ation.
> 
> *hides*



 I like you.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 23, 2008)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a bit of a wake-up call...




No cause for alarm.

-Hyp.


----------



## Henry (Jan 24, 2008)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> No cause for alarm.
> 
> -Hyp.




He just marches to the beat of a different drum, is all.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 24, 2008)

Henry said:
			
		

> He just marches to the beat of a different drum, is all.




Though he's never been one to blow his own trumpet.

-Hyp.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 24, 2008)

Are you guys trying to cornet the market in musical puns or what? Boy, you've got some brass, Horning in on the thread like that!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jan 24, 2008)

O-boe.  I see treble coming.


----------



## Eridanis (Jan 24, 2008)

Far be it for me to try to score points in this one. The tenor of this conversation is going to inspire people to flute the rules!


----------



## Xath (Jan 24, 2008)

Thought I'd tune in and see where this conversation was going.  I'm seeing alot of pun-based cymbalism.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 24, 2008)

You guys and gals are great.


----------



## Mark (Jan 24, 2008)

Lots of folks jumping on the bandwagon, I see.


----------



## Xath (Jan 24, 2008)

Some of these puns are falling a bit flat.  We'll need to band together to get through it.  Fortunately, I have a sharp wit.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 24, 2008)

I, on the other hand am a natural!

(or is that an accidental? I get confused with all that jazz...


----------



## Xath (Jan 24, 2008)

Hymn...

I think we need to scale down on the puns here and orchestrate some sort of acchord.  As a mod, I'd be happy to instrument these changes and make it so you all no longer have to treble in fear of this bass humor.  I think eliminating puns would be a major key to success so that we could all live in harmony.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 24, 2008)

Aria sure you want to be so extreme, Xath?  It isn't as if, with a few puns, our community will be cleft in twain, or something.  If we (especially among the staff of EN World) merely conduct ourselves as mature adults, instead of punning _prima donnas_, we should continue to operate as a finely tuned instrument.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 24, 2008)

Of course, it's the new mod who _pitch_-es the idea to give it a _rest_; this is, what, the _seventh_ time we've seen this cycle _repeat_?  If she _strings_ us along much longer, I'll get _crotchet_-y (I can't put up _rhythm_-uch more of it!).

All of us have seen the argument before, and _viola_ tired of it.  I guess the _key_ point to _note_ is that puns are our _forte_, and it's not going to _piano_-experience rookie who gets us to take a _breve_-r!  (It re-_choir_-s _psalm_ nerve to even try!)

-Hyp.


----------



## Xath (Jan 24, 2008)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Of course, it's the new mod who _pitch_-es the idea to give it a _rest_; this is, what, the _seventh_ time we've seen this cycle _repeat_?  If she _strings_ us along much longer, I'll get _crotchet_-y (I can't put up _rhythm_-uch more of it!).
> 
> All of us have seen the argument before, and _viola_ tired of it.  I guess the _key_ point to _note_ is that puns are our _forte_, and it's not going to _piano_-experience rookie who gets us to take a _breve_-r!  (It re-_choir_-s _psalm_ nerve to even try!)
> 
> -Hyp.




What can I say?  I have a pair of _brass_ ones.  I didn't realize it would have such a _percussive_ impact.  I can certainly pull some of the _wind_ out my sails if that will help to better _conduct_ matters.  

I'm generally pretty _low key_.  Hakuna _Cantata_, you know?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jan 24, 2008)

Xath said:
			
		

> What can I say?  I have a pair of _brass_ ones.  I didn't realize it would have such a _percussive_ impact.  I can certainly pull some of the _wind_ out my sails if that will help to better _conduct_ matters.
> 
> I'm generally pretty _low key_.  Hakuna _Cantata_, you know?




Well, don't treat this as _gospel_, but if your _soul_ contribution is to _rock_ the boat, you'd best _rap_ it up now.  We have standards - we must maintain them _orchestra_-dition goodbye!  We are _punk_-tilious in this respect!

(I'm not trying to _organ_-ise a _pop_-ularity contest, you must understand.  I suspect you'd win and I'd _blues_!)

(And I must admit, there are _symphony_ lines in this thread!)

-Hyp.


----------



## Umbran (Jan 24, 2008)

Xath said:
			
		

> I'm generally pretty _low key_.  Hakuna _Cantata_, you know?




Don't mind him.  He's just annoyed that you're _horn_ing in on his fun, and can be a little _sharp_ about it.  It isn't a big deal, _kazoo_n enough, this one will pass into memory, like all the others.


----------



## Henry (Jan 24, 2008)

[HYP]
[XATH]
[HYP]
[XATH]
[HYP]







...


----------



## EricNoah (Jan 24, 2008)

Geez.  In my day we never would have done something this silly.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jan 25, 2008)

I think some people are just _string_ing us along now.  I _note_oo many puns together and the there will have to be an_notation_ of some sort so that those of us with tin ears will be able to follow this _tune_early the end.  In many ways, there seems to be some sort of _coda_ can't quite decipher here.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jan 25, 2008)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Geez.  In my day we never would have done something this silly.




Are you admitting that things were higher strung before or that we used to be more _bore_-ing?


----------



## Henry (Jan 25, 2008)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Are you admitting that things were higher strung before or that we used to be more _bore_-ing?




Never mind him, he's just drunk with power.


----------



## Xath (Jan 27, 2008)

Henry said:
			
		

> [HYP]
> [XATH]
> [HYP]
> [XATH]
> ...




Yeah, well if he'd quit harping me, I might stop horning in on his pun territory.


----------

